# Ironstock replacement?



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

So at Ironstock some guys were talking about the new convention they had planned for June 11-13 near Louisville, KY. It was as yet unnamed. All I got was a flyer with hotel info. Have not heard or found anything else out about it yet. Anyone know anything about it? I can't believe they didn't put any of their own contact info in the flyer...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

what????????????? I live in Louisville KY please please tell me about it!!! I am THERE!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

We will see. They talked about it but havent said anymore since then. They said it was going to be at the 4h Fairgrounds in New Albany. I will call one of the guys and see whats going on.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

let me know that would be amazing. thanks rob


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got off the phone and its a no go.


----------



## Terrible Travis (Feb 25, 2010)

just because Phil isn't doing it doesn't mean that a few of us couldn't try to get something like that together


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Get the ball roling then Travis


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

come on we need something like this!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Indy Haunt Fest Click the link.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hey what about the INKY Fright Fest??


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

That is a link to one that is already started.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Fianlly got to come back and check on this...huh...well, was wondering....I have a flyer for a Holiday Inn, but oh well.. other one posted..cool, but indianapolis is a bit farther away...plus, I was really looking forward to it being on a new weekend...the last weekend of June is not good for me at all. Darn it.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone coming to Indy-let me know! It would be great to meet some other haunters from the board!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I plan on going, Indy is an hour and a half away not that far


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

Here at Indy Haunt Fest HQ we are looking forward to seeing everyone!! It's going to be a blast! Don't forget to bring a costume for the Rock & Ghoul Show Saturday night!

Sharon
aka Clipper the Evil One


----------



## SisterSinister (Jun 11, 2007)

And....Ironman and Lady Iron are coming to Indy Haunt Fest as guests, vendors and demonstrators. 
Zombie Crawl, Hearse Rally, Costume Party (Rock & Ghoul Show), 7 interstates into town, affordable lodging... What more could you want?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very excited for Hauntfest! Cant wait to meet other Forum Members from all over the place! Plus, super excited to actually have a show in the city I live in!!


----------



## SisterSinister (Jun 11, 2007)

So are we! Have you registered? Discount for early registration.
Sis


----------

